# question about absorption material



## Danfogle (Jan 5, 2013)

I run the equalizer/mixer at my church we have a 100ft long X 60ft
wide X15ft tall room i am having a hard time with mid to high rand frequencies echoing off the back wall i wont to put sound absoption material in I herd you can use ac duct building material but what kind is the best for absorpion ? I wont to treat most of the back wall 8'x50' any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jim1961 (Apr 8, 2011)

Standard pink R19/R30 attic insulation works quite well. I actually prefer it over the owens corning 700 series products. 

6"-9" thick ought to be fine for mids and highs. Go 12" or thicker for bass.


----------

